# (الافكار المقترحة لمشاريع التخرج لتخصص هندسة الالكترونيات)Electronic Projects For Diploma



## eyadalqam (6 مايو 2011)

أرسل اليكم يا اخواني بعض الافكار المقترحة لمشاريع التخرج لتخصص هندسة الالكترونيات​ ​ ​ 

Radio Controlled Combat Robot Ver-02 (Fighting Robot with Gun & Wireless Camera to tackle the 26/11 Mumbai like situation.):87:
Fire Alarm Systems
Bluetooth Car Lock and Ignition control
*PREPAID ENERGY METER WITH TARIFF INDICATOR*
GPS Based Road Traffic Monitoring System
Telephone Record Control
Automatic Weather Station
Antenna Properties Demonstrator Using MATLAB
Electronics Burglar Alarm Using Passive Infrared Sensors
Real Time Patient Monitoring System Using CAN Controller
Digital Temperature Controlled Fan
Mobile Phone Controlled Door Latch opener with Security Dialup & changeable telephone Numbers
Traffic Light Controller with Camera
Six Channel Petrochemical Fire Monitoring & Control Station
Token Number display with Voice
Gas Turbine Compartment Temperature Controller
Parking Radar
automatic intelligent traffic controller
An Alarm Raising Detector for an Encroaching Intruder
Monitoring the Transformer using PLC and GSM
Water Purification Plant Control System:11:
Wireless Metal Detection System
Wireless Data Transmission of Energy Meter
Underground Object Detection by Means of GPR:20:
Prototype Weather Forecasting System (PWFS)
Solar Electro Activation
Wireless Homes Automation with Sms Via GSM
Common Channel Signaling System 7
Remote controlling of pc using u r own remote
Power supply tester:1:
Digital alarm signal generator:19:
Bluetooth Car Lock and Ignition control
Automatic Maintenance Reminder for diesel Engines
*Pc to Pc Fiber - optic communication
 Based DC motor Speed Control using RF 
Realtime Industrial Process Control & Monitoring using Mobile Phones
Light Follower Robot
* Infrared Transceiver for PC (Pc Based Slideshow)
Automatic Mains Failure Solution
Multipurpose Isolated Serial Input Output Module
Micro-controller based 4 digit timing module
Voice recorder using ADC and microcontroller
Global Positioning of Robot Manipulators:85:
 EASY SLEEP TIMER :86:
Automatic life saving dialler 
Voice frequency recognition system:75: 
metal detector 
MOBILE ENERGY METER CUM FUSE BLOWER INDICATION 
Internet enabled Electricity meter
 an alarm raising detector for an encroaching intruder
gps navigation system:19: 
Fingerprint based ignition and door lock:20:
Voice recorder using ADC and micro-controller
 Location based advertising
Zigbee sensor network to measure seismic activity
Bluetooth based remote control for servo motor
Direct signaling for trains
GPS Based Vehicle Tracking and Security System:19:
RFID Based Asset Management. Radio Frequency Identification (RFID)
Computer Controlled Remote Control Car Video:1:
Mobile Control Electrical appliances 
 ​ ولكي تكون المعلومة أوسع نريد من حضارتكم تزويدنا بمعلومات عن مشروعات أخرى ومشاريع ممكن إرسالها منكم لكي تعم الفائدة وان شاء الله أي شخص يريد معلومات عن أي مشروع سوف نعمل معا على إرسال معلومات عن المشروع المراد المعرفة عنه يشكل أوسع لتكون صفحتنا هي الأفضل بملاحظاتكم ودعائكم​


----------



## eyadalqam (6 مايو 2011)




----------

